# Weird Problem with 2003 Ford Escape Help!



## kf4anc (Mar 18, 2018)

Trying to fix my daughters car - 2003 Ford Escape 4WD- and have the weirdest problem. Hazard flashers come on when door is opened or shut and stay on draining her battery over and over again. Cannot be turned off, they just go off and come back on all by itself. Just realized the problem as I was giving her a jump. Pulled flasher fuses and it STILL comes on and off by itself. Anyone know how to fix this?? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks much - 

JD
kf4anc


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

The first thing that comes to mind is the multi switch in the steering column. Jiggle the signal lever & the 4 way switch. See if you get a response on or off. I'm in the process of replacing one of those on another car. PITA.


----------



## kf4anc (Mar 18, 2018)

Yep tried that, tried quite a few things - push/release hazard switch while opening and closing door, jiggled all movable parts and switches with the driver door open and closed, etc. When looking in the handbook for the 2003 Ford Escape, it's frustrating because there is no specific fuse listed for hazard flashers - you have turn signals to trailer lights, cargo lights, brake lights, etc - but no specific fuse for hazard flashers/blinkers, so I pulled out every fuse that was aligned with a light or a blinker of some kind and NONE of them turned off the blinker. I disabled the anti-theft system, everything I could think of - nAda.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Most vehicles have 2 flashers under the dash, one for the turn signal, one for the hazard lights.

Find them, the one that is ticking, remove it. 

This will stop the battery drain, until you find the shorted wire in the system. Could be a faulty switch, in the column, or a pinched wire cluster anywhere.


ED


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Your description of the flashers is 100% correct. I still think that the problem is in the column. A pinched should blow a fuse.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Not if the power wire and the wire to the flasher are shorted together.

The system will then be shunted around the activation switch, and operate autonomously.


ED


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> Not if the power wire and the wire to the flasher are shorted together.



Where would that happen? In the steering column, right?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe, or elsewhere in the vast wiring system.

We do not know what has been done under the dash to wire a new stereo, or security system, or any of the many aftermarket items available.

We are all just guessing and offering the benefit of our experiences in the automotive wiring field.


And a person's feet can easily dislodge some of those wires, especially the smaller feet of the female of the species.

OP did say Daughter's car.


ED


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Have you removed and disconnected the hazard switch? It is separate from the turn signal switch.:vs_cool:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I had lights acting up with a focus wagon the boot that has all the wires going to the tailgate had a bunch of broken and damaged wires in it,


----------



## kf4anc (Mar 18, 2018)

Not confident enough to tear the dash or the steering column apart and get into the wiring. I am good with basic home wiring (lighting, ceiling fans and such), building guitar electronics, ham radio/communications & antenna wiring, and gunsmithing, but when it comes to cars, engines, their electronic systems, etc - I am like a hog staring at a stopwatch. hah

Thanks for your suggestions guys - I think I will have to take this into the shop

JD
kf4anc


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

First thing I would do is unplug the switch, if you can get to it without pulling the column apart. Then I would try to find a wiring diagram. Find out where the hazard circuit is controlled and by what. It is probably ground side switched, so it goes through the GEM, would be my guess. Sounds like a ground that's bad, pinched or somehow compromised.

Most shorts are at either connections, or where the harness chaffs on something. I lost my power windows once and the short was at the flex cable going into the door from the car.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

It just pulls out. No disassembly required.:vs_cool:


----------



## kf4anc (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks for that Brainbucket! I will give that a try when I get back home, looks easy enough :smile:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

kf4anc said:


> Thanks for that Brainbucket! I will give that a try when I get back home, looks easy enough :smile:


The shop manual might say you have to pull the dash to remove the switch, but you don't. This video is from a 2004 Impala, but the removal procedure should be the same.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I had the same problem and it was the Electronic Brake Control for trailers etc..


----------

